# AngelFins - new shipment of plants arrived



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We received a shipment of plants from AquaFlora. AquaFlora plants are guaranteed FREE of algae, snails, duckweed, insects and pests. The plans were grown using micropropagation. Tiny plant cuttings of healthy parent plants were treated to remove all harmful organisms, and then grown inside a plastic container. The plants are sold in either small or large aquapacks (sealed plastic containers). Small aquapacks have a diameter of 2 ½", large aquapacks have a diameter of 4 ½". Both aquapacks are 3" tall.
Small aquapacks are $7, large aquapacks are $11.

Here is a list of plants we currently have in stock:

Ammannia gracilis
Bacopa caroliniana
Bacopa myriophylloides 
Cryptocoryne lucens
Cryptocoryne parva
Didiplis diandra 
Echinodorus tenellus - small aquapack 
Echinodorus tenellus
Eleocharis montevidensis (Giant Hair Grass) 
Eleocharis parvula (Dwarf Hair Grass) 
Glossostigma elatinoides
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Hygrophila corymbosa 'Angustifolia' 
Hygrophila corymbosa 'Pantanal'
Juncus repens 
Lilaeopsis mauritiana
Ludwigia brevipes - large aquapacks 
Ludwigia brevipes
Ludwigia repens
Ludwigia repens 'Rubin'
Lysimachia nummularia 'Aurea'
Micracanthemum umbrosum
Ranalisma rostrata
Rotala macrandra
Rotala ssp. 'Colourata'

A few photos of the actual plants.
*Ammannia gracilis*


*Ludwigia brevipes*



























We also have 15 species of Bucephalendra plants in stock. 
These plants are relatively new to the hobby but they are growing in popularity quite quickly. Currently, there are over 100 known species of Bucephalandra that differ in leaf size, shape and colour. They can be attached to rocks or driftwood with a fishing line, or can be planted in substrate. They will grow under low light. These plants are relatively undemanding.

A few photos of mosses we currently have in stock:
Mini Xmas Moss


Flame Moss


Visit our website: angelfins.ca for more photos and info.


----------

